# "Boy arrested after pointing loaded gun in Hastings Middle School"



## Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.startribune.com/local/89924847.html?elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4O:DW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUUX


[The following may not be correct, and may not be used for any other purposes. It is what I have seen and deduced.]
I was in the class he threatened. He first walked in saying "everybody get the F*ck down!". Then our teacher tried to reason with him. The boy (shaking) left the room. He then went to his locker and got his hooded sweatshirt. Our teacher locked our door, and told us to go t o the back of the room. He and another adult called the office and the police. The boy supposedly went around the surrounding hallways and banged on the doors. The school was then put on lockdown. The boy came back to our classroom and banged on the door. It was locked. He broke the class "window" in the door with his fist, and opened the door from the inside. Our teacher stopped him from getting to us. The boy ran out again. He supposedly went to another classroom, and did the same thing. He also threw a computer and a chair. He then came back to our room for the third time and pointed the gun at us. A police officer then came by telling the boy to put the gun down. The boy ran and was arrested outside the school.

They interviewed us later, and this is pretty much what I told them.

Have you guys ever had anything like this happen to you?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

At my college campus, there were once 2 shootings in the same day.

One guy was shot in the back of the head.
He died.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/03/04/georgia-state-university-student-killed/

In the other shooting, noone died or got hurt.
It was some argument over something, idk.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, yes. A boy one year below mine shot and killed his father in January of this year. He is unable to stand trial because of his mental state.

I don't think we need to go that off topic on this forum though.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

And that is why guns are illegal in Australia.


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> And that is why guns are illegal in Australia.



And the UK.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

If I remember correctly, a week or two ago, something did happen in our school. I believe someone broke into the school (not at school time) with an axe and smashed the waterfountains. Apparantly the police caught him, and he wasn't in a perfectly ok mental state.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 5, 2010)

my school was put into lockdown for 4 hours but it turned out the guy didnt have a gun and wasn't even in the school....


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a F***-ing weird drill, last week

During Class:
Bell Rings: "Earthquake drill"
10 seconds later: "Fire Drill and Lockdown!"
1 minute later: " Tsunami warning!"


Everybody was like WTF?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

One time at my school, a boy pointed a fake gun at a teacher. He was suspended for 3 weeks.


----------



## kunz (Apr 5, 2010)

it was almost similar.. it that makes sense

the principal said "code red code red Mr.Willis is in the building"

our teacher just locked the door, apparently the wawa down the streed was robed.


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh what a nice place the US is to live...


----------



## r_517 (Apr 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > And that is why guns are illegal in Australia.
> ...



And China.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 5, 2010)

There was an ambulance call here that I was almost on where the crew was threatened by a guy with a samurai sword. Thank god for cops.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> There was an ambulance call here that I was almost on where the crew was threatened by a guy with a samurai sword. Thank god for cops.


But Smurais are the good guys. It's the ninjas that are ebil.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 5, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> There was an ambulance call here that I was almost on where the crew was threatened by a guy with a samurai sword. Thank god for cops.


keeping your post count at 666?


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

666 and 444 lol...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > There was an ambulance call here that I was almost on where the crew was threatened by a guy with a samurai sword. Thank god for cops.
> ...



Until I have a reason to post out of off topic, yes.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 5, 2010)

r_517 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



And Ireland


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2010)

Well it would too late to stop gun violence, even if they were outlawed.


----------



## niklausio422 (Apr 5, 2010)

There was a bomb threat at my school where we were then evacuated and had to stay outside of the building for a couple of hours in the cold, no bomb went off though.


----------



## Parity (Apr 5, 2010)

Last year my school was put in lock down because there was a robbery in a near by gas station and he ran through our school and put his gun on a water fountain. And this year I kid got in a fight on got his ass kicked so he brought a gun into school and got caught with it. Then this year again, a black adult of a student brought 2 handguns and 2 syameria? swords into school.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 5, 2010)

niklausio422 said:


> There was a bomb threat at my school where we were then evacuated and had to stay outside of the building for a couple of hours in the cold, no bomb went off though.



That has happened two years in a row in my school, and from my teachers' stories and comments, they're really common. I only experienced the one this year because I wasn't in the Junior High at the time.

None have gone off though, and almost everybody who's threatened has gotten caught.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2010)

The possibility of guns in school is not a pleasant one, but I think zero tolerance generally does more harm than good.

Also: "If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns."


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 5, 2010)

Our school was on lockdown for 3 hours because they heard gunshots at a university campus by us. It turns out a cop just fired his gun at the floor by accident when he was tying his shoes.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

In a city north of Atlanta, Georgia, called Kennesaw, people are "required" to own guns.~
I live south of Atlanta. 

  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kennesaw,_Georgia#Gun_law


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> In a city north of Atlanta, Georgia, called Kennesaw, people are "required" to own guns.~
> I live south of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> ...



"In the first year, home burglaries dropped from 65, to 26 in 1983, to 11 in 1984."

That is truly amazing thinking right there.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > In a city north of Atlanta, Georgia, called Kennesaw, people are "required" to own guns.~
> ...


Although other factors could've influenced that. Like if the town's population went down drastically after that law.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Our school was on lockdown for 3 hours because they heard gunshots at a university campus by us. It turns out a cop just fired his gun at the floor by accident when he was tying his shoes.



Not sure I believe that. My brother does part-time police work, and their guns are specially designed to prevent accidental fire.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 6, 2010)

r_517 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



http://www.myfoxny.com/dpps/news/dp...l-pot-activist-shoots-robber-20100315_6594522

http://www.modbee.com/2010/03/20/1095586/modesto-store-clerk-shoots-and.html

http://www.examiner.com/x-18149-Sel...e-clerk-shoots-violent-robber-in-self-defense

etc.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 6, 2010)

this is not the right place to talk about this stuff. Go to the shooting forum


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, how lovely our peers are...


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > And that is why guns are illegal in Australia.
> ...



Just like how making drugs illegal is why nobody does drugs.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 6, 2010)

whew! all those lockdown stories were entertaining, yet scary.

there was a highschool close to my house that was bomb threatened. no bomb went off (as always), and the kids were evacuated for 4 hours.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 6, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Our school was on lockdown for 3 hours because they heard gunshots at a university campus by us. It turns out a cop just fired his gun at the floor by accident when he was tying his shoes.
> ...



I couldn't believe it either, but that's what I heard.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 6, 2010)

Dude that sucks... You must have been very scared.
Something similar (not totally) happened near my school the other day. There was a shooting between drug dealers and the ary the other day and two students died.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2010)

Feryll said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > "In the first year, home burglaries dropped from 65, to 26 in 1983, to 11 in 1984."
> ...


It didn't. In fact, the proportion of home burglaries has stayed about the same since 1984, and the town is now 4 times bigger than it was then.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 6, 2010)

oh also my friend's brother was stabbed to death in front of the high school one night  it was really sad


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



You can't observe it as a binary scenario. You actually need to take percentage into account. 

On another note:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowling_for_Columbine
makes some very interesting points.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 6, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> oh also my friend's brother was stabbed to death in front of the high school one night  it was really sad



Was that the one with the football player last year?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

That is pretty damn scary! Did he show signs before hand of doing stuff like this?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> oh also my friend's brother was stabbed to death in front of the high school one night  it was really sad


Were you there?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Were you there?





Tortin said:


> Was that the one with the football player last year?



It happened before I became friends with him so i wasn't there. And it happened in 2006 I think so no. I used to live in a scary neighboroughood..


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 6, 2010)

We had a 3 hour bomb thread like 5 years ago. While we were in lockdown, the teacher made us take paper and pencils to the corner of the room and continued to teach algebra. >.>


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 6, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> We had a 3 hour bomb thread like 5 years ago. While we were in lockdown, the teacher made us take paper and pencils to the corner of the room and continued to teach algebra. >.>



My geometry teacher would do that.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 6, 2010)

I've never been in any sort of dangerous situation involving a gun or anything before. But, when I was in 5th grade, my dad got into a fight with a much bigger guy at a restaurant. The other guy started it though. 

A lot of people like to try to argue that America is a dangerous place because we have guns, and some like to argue that guns are what keep us safe. I think the existence of guns is largely irrelevant (though I support them 100%, because our constitution says we should have them). If you want to kill someone, you are going to do it, gun or no gun. Crime is mostly caused by other factors than the existence of guns. If you live in a nice neighborhood, you probably aren't going to see much going down. But if you live in the ghetto in gang territory, maybe you will hear gunshots all the time. 

Crime statistics are interesting. The US only has 4x the murder rate of "civilized" countries like the UK and Australia, but some people would have you believe you can't walk down the street in the US without being shot at. 
But the UK has a higher general crime rate than the US, and also more robberies. And Australia has more than twice as many rapes as the US. Also, Canada has quite a few guns, but their murder rate is roughly on par with UK and Australia. Also, all 4 countries are roughly the same when it comes to rate of assaults.

http://www.nationmaster.com/cat/cri-crime


----------



## Escher (Apr 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I think the existence of guns is largely irrelevant (though I support them 100%, because our constitution says we should have them)



You make a lot of very good points, but can I ask why you seem to unquestioningly support the constitution?


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > I think the existence of guns is largely irrelevant (though I support them 100%, because our constitution says we should have them)
> ...



Although its pretty much worthless today, and no one in power respects it anyway, I like it in theory. If you want to get rid of guns, then change the constitution, don't pretend it just doesn't exist.
If our government doesn't respect it's own laws, why should the people?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > I think the existence of guns is largely irrelevant (though I support them 100%, because our constitution says we should have them)
> ...



It's what our founding fathers wanted our country to follow but times have changed so new amendments make sense. But I think banning guns would just make it so guns are only owned by cops and criminals. I believe you have a right to defending yourself and the people around and a gun is a good way to defend for yourself. But I think background checks should be done more thoroughly and their should be more of a crackdown on illegal possession of fire arms.


----------



## Escher (Apr 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...



That's a very good answer 
It frustrates me when I see people revere x document just because it's revered.


----------



## aussietin (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, in secind grade our school had a bomb threat and we all had to leave the building, every year after we have had a bombthreat drill. then in sixth grade we werent allowed to go outside beacause it was muddy, it had rained tHAT MORNING, it had all dried up. my teacher thought we were old enough so he told us no body could go in or out of the building because a guy said he would shoot anybody that tried. this was in the middle of nowhere too.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 6, 2010)

cool story bro.


----------

